# Adding repository "cvut" failed! Нет маршрута до узла

## fragile_m

Я новичок в gentoo, но возникла необходимость установить gitlab.

Я пытаюсь добавить оверлей, как описано здесь, но получаю ошибки:

```
# layman -a cvut

 * Adding overlay,...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone https://github.com/cvut/gentoo-overlay.git /var/lib/layman/cvut )

Клонирование в «/var/lib/layman/cvut»…

fatal: unable to access 'https://github.com/cvut/gentoo-overlay.git/': Failed to connect to github.com port 443: Нет маршрута до узла

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/cvut  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/cvut'

 *

 * Trying next source of listed sources...

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman  && /usr/bin/git clone git://github.com/cvut/gentoo-overlay.git /var/lib/layman/cvut )

Клонирование в «/var/lib/layman/cvut»…

fatal: unable to connect to github.com:

github.com[0: 192.30.252.129]: errno=Нет маршрута до узла

 * Failure result returned from Git

 * Running Git... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/cvut  && /usr/bin/git config user.name "layman" )

 * [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/lib/layman/cvut'

 * Adding repository "cvut" failed!

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action add

 * Adding repository "cvut" failed!

```

Возможно кто-то подскажет, из-за чего случается ошибка  "Failed to connect to github.com port 443: Нет маршрута до узла"? и как это исправить? 

ping github.com дает результат  Destination Host Unreachable. Любые другие адреса пингуются нормально, проблема только с github.com

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Ustanovlen I vkljuchen firewall?

----------

## fragile_m

Есть iptables, но он неактивен, никаких правил не настраивалось. Ещё такое обстоятельство - эта проблема возникла на виртуальной машине. На сервере несколько виртуальных машин и ни на одной, кроме этой, нет никаких проблем с доступом к github.com

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

A v chem otlichie etoj konkretnoj VM ot drugih? Moget git skompilirovan s drugimi USE-flagami? Ili layman?

----------

